# Eww! Ants In My Fridge?!?!



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

Last night, I made salisbury steaks for supper. For some reason, despite the recipe saying it would make 6 salisbury steaks for 1 1/2 pounds of meat, when I just used 2 pounds, it made 6 with *tons* of meat leftover. I wrapped it in plastic wrap and put it in the fridge so I could make meat balls today. When I went to take it out of the fridge, there were ANTS all over/in the bowl and meat!! We don't have ants *anywhere* else in the house, but there were a *ton* in the bowl.







Now I'm bummed, partly because I've been craving meatballs for *months* now







: but mostly because there are ants.in.my.fridge. What can I do to get rid of them? Any ideas?


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

I had some ants in my fridge last year, but they were in the whole house. I mean we had it so bad they were in my SALT shaker! I didn't know ants liked salt.

Fortunately for us getting rid of them in the house was pretty easy, and they got out of the fridge too. Ants don't like spearment EO, I put a nearly-empty bottle in my pantry. It smells nice and seems to help, so that's an option.

We used Torro bait in the house, it's basically sugar water gel with borax in it, you can make it yourself (google it). I'd just be extra careful if you chose to use it in the fridge, maybe put a little bait station under the crisper drawer or somewhere it can't drip on anything.


----------



## elsie (Apr 5, 2005)

With ants, you need to kill the queen. Chances are they are nesting in the floor/wall under your kitchen. They tend to come inside and hunt/gather more when the weather gets cold. The only luck I have had getting rid of them is using one of the commercial baits where they take the food back to the nest. I'd also try to keep as much as the food in your refrigerator sealed in jars or tupperware until you get rid of them.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsie* 
With ants, you need to kill the queen. Chances are they are nesting in the floor/wall under your kitchen. They tend to come inside and hunt/gather more when the weather gets cold. The only luck I have had getting rid of them is using one of the commercial baits where they take the food back to the nest. I'd also try to keep as much as the food in your refrigerator sealed in jars or tupperware until you get rid of them.

When I lived in Conway the commercial bait stations worked GREAT. They were supposed to last 3 months and at exactly 3 months the ants started coming back. I suspect there were many colonies living in those apartments. I never tried the Torro there because the first thing I picked up worked for us.

When I moved here I tried every kind of regular bait station, all the "flavors" for grease ants and sugar ants, including the outdoor ones and the "guaranteed" ones, blah blah and the ONLY one that worked was the Torro brand one. They have bait stations and plain gel you can put out yourself (or refil the bait stations with). Or make your own.

Moral of the story - different ants like different poisons!


----------

